#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 幻想森林 >  > [注意] 【壬辰龍年新春活動】山海經異獸錄

## wingwolf

*第六站*——
離開群貓居住的土地，接著在月之花海廣袤的原野行進。
走到一處滿是奇特樹木的林子外圍，發現這裏正聚集著許多長相比樹木還要奇特的動物。
“太好了，果然來了耶。”其中一只趕緊迎上前來。
“早就聽說有獸在月之花海到處散發紅包，總算是等來了啊。”
片刻功夫，我就被一大群怎麽看怎麽像各種動物拼湊而成的“怪物”圍了起來。
哦對了，這裏是幻想森林，什麽樣的“怪物”都有可能出現啊，所以我應該專心發紅包就行了。
可是……等等，連對方是什麽都不知道，怎麽可以就這樣直接把紅包散了？（不對）
總之，還得讓大家幫幫忙，告訴這些奇妙的動物到底是什麽吧？

*壹*：


*貳*：


*叁*：


*肆*：


*伍*：


*陸*：


*柒*：


*捌*：


*玖*：


*拾*：


*拾壹*：


*拾貳*：


*拾叁*：


*拾肆*：


*規則：*
正如標題所示，所有動物均出自《山海經》
將他們的名字對應編號回複在本文後即可（當然請別忘了設置付費^^）
聽說活動期間在幻想森林分享這些奇妙動物的資料也可以得分哦~~(?)
*文章編輯方面，只要編輯時間在後一篇回文之前皆有效*
例如三樓編輯時間20:10，四樓發表時間20:30，三樓的答案即爲有效
否則答案無效，將直接刪除處理
更正答案可以重複回文，以最後一篇回文時間爲準

中國年當然要請中國妖怪登場XD

----------


## 狩者

依舊不知道對不對OTZ
**** 目前付費閱讀功能尚未恢復，若欲閱讀請與原作者聯繫。 ****

----------


## 時雨秋幻

**** 目前付費閱讀功能尚未恢復，若欲閱讀請與原作者聯繫。 ****

----------


## 護狼_龍城悍將

**** 目前付費閱讀功能尚未恢復，若欲閱讀請與原作者聯繫。 ****

----------


## 白狼小沫

其實不是很確定的說  :Rolling Eyes:  
不過既然要玩了!!當然就是要有信心!!

**** 目前付費閱讀功能尚未恢復，若欲閱讀請與原作者聯繫。 ****

----------


## Anfauglir

這次總算也來試試看了：3（搖尾
不知道對不對就是了。 [jcdragon-tail-faster] 


**** 目前付費閱讀功能尚未恢復，若欲閱讀請與原作者聯繫。 ****

----------


## wingwolf

感謝各位的幫助，月之花海之旅結束了 
公布答案——















由於山海經對異獸的描寫很簡略，而形象又從不確定
因此部分具有相似特征、可以結合到圖上面來的答案也都是可以得分的
EX. 鳧溪的描述和圖也超貼合的啊，只是鳧溪不會亂蹦XDD（不對）
話說那條白尾牛的透視真的很像只有三只腿嗎？……（掩面）

----------

